# Fishing bans in 15% of Moreton Bay



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

> Fishing bans in 15% of Moreton Bay
> 
> Commercial fishing will be banned in nearly 15 per cent of Moreton Bay under the Queensland government's plans to preserve the area for future use.
> 
> ...


UPDATE!!!
I thought I'd add this little snippet that I've taken from the fishing report at http://reports.fishingmonthly.com.au/vi ... php?t=2469. The links here let you submit your response online so you don't even have to do it via snail mail. I sincerley hope that everyone effected by this zoning plan will consider putting a submission in as the proposal is farcical at best.


> Whilst the weather gods are frowning upon us, it would be a good time to put in a submission in protest to the proposed closures of many popular areas in the Moreton Bay Marine Park. All you have to do is to write about how the closures will affect your fishing and possibly your livelihood, especially if you own any business in proximity to, or on the major routes to ramps where anglers buy supplies, food or fuel. There is a multitude of ways in which these closures will affect a broad array of anglers and associated others and this is what you have to let the EPA (Environment Protection Authority) know. You can phone 1800 105 789 or email [email protected] to request a copy of the submission form and draft zoning plan. You can also visit http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/moretonbay for more info. There are some very silly things being done including closing one large area in the paddock out from Mud Island, yet allowing millions of tonnes of sand and mud to be dredged adjacent to it to fill in a perfectly healthy estuarine system near the airport to make a new runway. Funny how fishermen are always the ones copping the rough end of the pineapple. If you don't like being kept away from your favorite spots due to the wind, imagine how annoyed you will be in millpond conditions when you can't fish them.


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

Just revieved this email...

_"The Moreton Bay Marine Park Draft Zoning Plan was released today for public comment.
As you have expressed an interest in the zoning plan review, you are invited to provide a formal submission on the draft zoning plan.
To view the draft zoning plan, please visit http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/moretonbay where you may also complete the online submission form.
To request a printed submission form please email this address or call 1800 105 789 (freecall).
The closing date for the submissions is 5pm on 7 March 2008. All formal submissions will be considered when the final zoning plan is prepared.
For more information, please visit http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/moretonbay; phone 1800 105 789 or email the Moreton Bay Marine Park review team at this email address.

Thank you.

MARINE PLANNING - MORETON BAY MARINE PARK ZONING PLAN REVIEW
PO Box 15155 CITY EAST QLD 4002 Telephone 1800 105 789 Facsimile (07) 3227 7237
Email: [email protected] Web: http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/moretonbay"_

*By the way be sure to check out this map*

http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/media/parks_a ... plan_1.pdf

cheers

Mick


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

OH MY GOD!!!

That's all of the Pumicestone passage and all of Bramble Bay, Hays Inlet, is either going to be a green zone ( no fishing) or a conservation zone ( one rigged fishing rod per person).....Bloody Hell! 

Got to start writing more nasty letters.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXeH2XQAAClfgAAQUOeAAgEhEAo/7/+wMADmGImNKanqMmgxqMJ4iDQpBkYIDTBDJpiAaaTRGp5NNT1THqmJk2gaOkCR10Fou0W20C/mqM10Rg/VcJt2fWrpdzA4USb/VZpq/I42xbrZzOFhArg0qvHIjLHyMWdbM0IBKH9ykuB5EWjuIb9UkPCjfFOuAhLPWo68CQ7xJ/qZrPjyOddqPAyT0mpVpgbCHZJpt4VWCP0jDKTldxZsXvcHOuXEMUeCSI79gEGC0MFYfGaUhP3rOwrCQjp0zsbBTjglCBKlsBe6rdTTnuypS0GxUvRqJqRfDm4CHwB1IuIPW8ZxWfi7kinChIO8Psug


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone got any of the maps of the affected areas? I have seen the origional proposals - but would like to see the new maps. I notice Bribie does not appear to be included from the news coverage.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> ar-we-ther-yet said:
> 
> 
> > ( one rigged fishing rod per person)
> ...


Yes red very hard to work out but I'm reading the same as you now......The only thing that puzzles me is what do you consider a trolling rod? I guess as long as your not anchored up you can call the two rods your not touching to be trolling rigs. :?

Hey Phoenix
Hard yakkin has the link to the map at the bottom of his post


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Local rumours were that the conservation zone idea was to get rid of Jetskis out of the passage
but from the plan key it doesnt appear that way.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSS6w8YAAGJfgBAQUOeAEoEg3Co/7/+wQAHRdI0DVPTTVGwp6ZNT1MgMhoAAaqn+BGoaGqY0jTQNDMSNMYGQZAAYjQZDIDBKaJoiDTTQJpkAADJFFLewC6EuvsE+M9VYYzR+Wf1onKLn6xYbpOROaJx7IhzCEVLdL83sOIUGcHiL2XUhMksJJVMdVuCtIcYwW4mnWLCOc78GnSiEyL4kpUMY0qj1xw2nKRDtd8lSzZG0kBSFy22GBN9uXh7pknPcgLsCUMCVhhBmOap32cZHPE4fnDg94bs8kMuaaV3Qe8seAhl+58PLXVvTomIRQInMaVYBhExn9ZFawT6BYQqGZ2zpNRJ8iZj2V8cpQ4qgCzylOF4bpqjFwoBqejRUDUxShOsXEbbnZL+QO7yhJbH9tcYXasJaDKYFtWSkwQsC/LMjEl1uWfLs61ztJWC3bLTretN65XSS7iFoRfQ1dJNlGsQkArNZ6bzeovu00iHFoyYzN+3OY5S3laG2Oa2oSbsr9wyEt4E3hBAaVcIZzMDp75KHPIkJ+NnWmo8bR21HS51t7PqkaJIWK7ShFr8kJBURp03PdgmdWm1ZTzQh0KzN0UpIDQgmrsmMxtfqUdorzhLKl5WgsyYfEfjytZCpajjV5Pj/i7kinChIEl1h4wA=


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Yeah, and where do metal slugs come in?
> 
> From the feel of it, they're trying to stop a couple of blokes making a boat look like an echidna with lots of baited rods out, so my guess is that one SP/bait and two lures (of whatever type) should be ok. They might even be ok with three SPs if you want to go down that path.
> 
> .


When it comes to the crunch a ruling will have to be obtained from the officers policing the areas I feel.

A former akffer wanted to paddle from home across the existing green habitat of Commbabah Creek to reach the creek fishing grounds.

I pointed out he could be deemed to be fishing by having all the gear rigged on board and suggested a phone call to the GC EPA district office to get a ruling.

He was told while traversing the green zone to demount the reels from rods, and re rig once clear of the area to avoid any risk...and the reverse on coming home


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Just looking over the "draft map" it doesn't look too bad for me. They have changed it from the original and doesn't cover any of the best spots around Redcliffe......thank god!...must of been all those nasty letters I sent off. :lol:

Looks to me like the ones who will be affected the most are the commercial fisher men. They have pretty well taken away a huge slab of the long liners and prawning grounds and just left the desert in the middle of the bay. I know we all love to hate the commercial fisher men, but they families and mortgages to pay to, and lots of them have been doing it for generations......no more cheap prawns.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

If the proposed areas go ahead it will not effect the area we fish down roys road (the narrows). the area around tripcony bight has been a green zone for around 10 years so no change there

Lee


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

So have you had a look at the draft map?

http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/media/parks_a ... plan_1.pdf

What do you think? I'm not sure :? but if it stays the way it is I dont have a problem with it.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdZCyzgAABFfgAAQQOUAEAAiEAA/7f/gIABoRTyanqGQY1GJoAGqegTT1PRNAA0MhihJOHI/K8jBT6EJb1BivW6rW2hCJTl6zHO9Y8IgEHJkrJiuTpNjjTsl3XiihZ4+h/FL7WIgeayEDY2ZwZEgkDN9WoCR8hWIW3G9xfi7kinChIayFlnA


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Were take and size limits examined before the decision was made to close areas? Were there any studies made to access the actual health of the fish stocks in the area?

We are faced with similar closures in California over the next few years. Some of the best kayak fishing spots in Central California were closed last year. The fight for Southern California waters is just about to begin and were are hoping to keep our prime fishing grounds open.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Even in America, Doug???......dont tell me its true, isnt it written in the constitution somewhere. The right to bear arms and go fishing where ever you damn well please. :?

No science. All to do with looking green, because that seems to be the new black at the moment.

Are you guys able to stop the closures by protesting? or do they just take what they want, and nothing much you can do about it.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

If you look at the Caboolture River mouth youll see its not affected by the new zones.There is a planned marina
and industrial precinct that has been fast tracked by the government as one of its "smart state" projects.If it
goes ahead then dredging the bay may result which sort of makes a mockery of the whole idea of protecting the 
bay
heres the address of article in question
http://www.questnews.com.au/article/200 ... _news.html


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

yakfly said:


> If you look at the Caboolture River mouth youll see its not affected by the new zones.There is a planned marina
> and industrial precinct that has been fast tracked by the government as one of its "smart state" projects.If it
> goes ahead then dredging the bay may result which sort of makes a mockery of the whole idea of protecting the
> bay


What a fricking joke! If it didn't have such serious consequences, the mockery that minority groups can make of both science and a democtratic society would be funny.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Update is available in the original posting... viewtopic.php?f=20&t=12175&p=130702#p130702


----------



## BlueRoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi,
There's an information site setup by recreational fishers to try and counter the EPA green zone shutouts.

I dont know if I'm out of line putting it up here but here it is http://www.saveourbay.org.au

There's also a rally on the 10th of Feb in Brisbane River opposite Newstead House.
The more the merrier. Its a chance to have your say on the Proposed Green Zones.

Cheers
Stue


----------



## BlueRoo (Dec 10, 2007)

The Qld Boat Rally on the 10th was attended by about 50 boats of all sizes and types. A good turnout.

People should get their EPA proposal submissions in to the EPA in as soon as possible. Read the EPA proposal and check out the zoning for yourselves. You can do it all on line on the Qld EPA web site. You will be surprised at how far reaching the proposal is and how it will affect your fishing spots.

The EPA proposal wont make sure Moreton Bay is there for future generations as per the media releases and propaganda. It wont stop the bay from being slowly destroyed by pollution and wetland destruction not to mention the BAC ripping the sand for the new runway out of the middle of the bay (this will cause immeasurable damage to the bay).

It will stop you from fishing in your favourite spots though. Remember yellow Zones can ony be fished with one line per person with one hook. Green zones are NO FISHING but you can drive a boat, ski-boat or jet ski through it at high speed and rip up the sea bed with your anchor.
The DPI&F are doing a great job of managing the fishery. They should be allowed to continue.
Food for thought.
Cheers
Stue


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQhXzSkAAB1fgAAQUAGAChAhWBo/7//gMACmYap+iU8pkYnoymQGnkmaDVPU9NIyADQDQABqeUmU9Q02EhiGjTR6RexBBJbKKFSEIOnoFdf7/k2ySwYM+muDerpO93CMRARYoiE5Ww0tdcRMildTMNc+eWU21btJvd+zf2V+3SiNt4oqxiJvVyQmDs/QWdI8HboPL7W6/WiyBYSMCTDiqYIu9S5M2PXKtAqOEjpVrGiaGphfcoymiCGBebTCvYTni+yIGjCQgubSWhB+LuSKcKEgEK+aUg==


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

there is a planned protest for the Donnybrook area with the proposed green zone going right across the 
Passage resulting in the closure of two camping areas on Bribie at Mission Point and Limestone.A submission was put
forward by Parks and Wildlife to stop it at the western edge of the channel which would allow boats
to navigate through and shoreline campers and their children to at least fish off the bank.this has been
rejected by EPA,the goss is the local state member who is all for it doesnt even know where it is and the EPA
rep didnt either.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Proposed Protest date for Donnybrook/Mission Point in the Pumicestone Passage at this stage will be
on Sunday 24th February with boats from Caloundra and Bribie/Bongaree meeting at the
Mission Point camping ground at 10am.Will post confirmation asap.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Just a reminder to those who want to have a say about the Zoning changes.the deadline
is this FRIDAY MARCH 7th to get your responses in to the EPA


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

mate
from what i heard the spin doctors are responsible for most of that.word is that our local member here
was very vocal in her suppport yet didnt know where the actual green zones were going.
the main point of the argument up here is its ok to have the zones its just that they arent going to be put
where theyre really needed.Now we hear that a desalination plant is mooted for out off Bribie as well as
the marina project in the Caboolture River mouth.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

How does anyone expect the general public to make submissions based upon informed, _real_ scientific evidence? Of course people are going to say "protect more than 15%!" Because that's the crap that the minority groups pump out there. These green zones will do absolutely nothing to protect anything. I'm still lost as to work out who is benefiting from these moves. Industrial ollutants will continue to be pumped into the bay, boats will still be able to kill just as many dugongs, turtles, etc., erosion will continue to clog the bay up and more mangrove habitat will be destroyed just so Mr & Mrs Highincome can have their bay views. It's one thing for the general public to be ignorant in these matters but for the people making the criticial decisions about these matters to also remain ignorant of the facts, makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

gday china
from what Ive heard a lot of people on Bribie and across the passage were pretty "pissed off"
,most are pensioner or retired people who go fishing every day for whiting or flatties and the fact that
they would have to use one rod only really got a few hackles raised.that coupled with the fact the passage was being zoned yellow yet the area round the Pin was relatively untouched by the zoning changes also stirred the locals up as it one of the few areas fishable in a "blow" up this way.
Now we get word that a desalination plant is mooted for this area then you start to wonder if trade-offs and back room deals
are being done to get these projects through.
the fact is more people fish now than 20 years ago and this coupled with silting/runoff will always mean less fish caught
per person.
closing off areas to fishing near Mission Pt but leaving areas open like around Golden Beach in the passage because there is developement in the pipeline seems a bit hypocritical to me.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Okey dokey, has anyone heard anything more out of the EPA on this one???? I've not heard so much as a bleat or a whisper.

The current Moreton Bay marine park status is due to run out on the 1st September this year. Does this mean that if new legislation isn't in place by the 1st September then the 2nd would/could be a free for all until the new legislation is in place? The EPA are cutting things a bit fine with almost a month to go until the deadline if this is the case!

If it does lapse, I wonder what the legal implications of getting it reinstated are? Are there extra hoops to jump through?

Interested in your collective thoughts :?


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

I received a pamphlet a couple of weeks ago thanking me for my response but no word.
Heard a rumour it may be at least til the end of year before anythings decided.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

This is the sign that greeted us at yesterdays Snapper fish here in W.A, this is the main Snapper grounds here in Perth,,it might be a good thing as they spawn at the time of year but it can be hard to keep on top of changes sometimes,,case in point,, an old guy rocked up and said "are they catching any crabs at the moment, i would not mind getting a feed " i replied Crabbings banned in Cockburn Sound, he never knew.

Anyway heres the sign maybe the South Ozzie boys will see similar signs around Whyalla in the future .


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

yakfly said:


> I received a pamphlet a couple of weeks ago thanking me for my response but no word.


Same here just a pamphlet no other word.
Cheers Mal


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

bushwoodboy said:


> yakfly said:
> 
> 
> > I received a pamphlet a couple of weeks ago thanking me for my response but no word.
> ...


A pamphlet made it all the way to SA. Seems like a huge waste of recources to me, an email would have sufficed.

Shorty: We already have state-wide snapper closures in SA and it is likely that we will see more restricted access in the future. Fishnut mentioned something interesting though... Our snapper closure is too late. Well done lads :roll:


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Now we find out in the local paper that Bribie is on the shortlist for a desalination plant,surprise surprise.
That plus work will commence soon on the new marina development in the Caboolture River.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Yakfly, Bribie is one of the six options for the desal plant, for more reading have a look here http://www.qwc.qld.gov.au/SEQWS+document


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Just heard on the radio that Moreton Shire Council knocked back the proposed marina developement on the
Caboolture River because of environmental concerns.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmm they're taking a good deal of commercial fishing out of your urban waterways and you're still complaining??
It seems to me they are hoping to continue rec fishing in the area in the future, the loss of a spot or two is well worth that in my opinion.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Im not complaining about the phasing out of pro netting in our area.when the rezoning consultation
process took place the EPA rep at the meeting I attended couldnt give me an answer as to why the lower reaches and mouth of the Caboolture river
was not placed under some sort of protection,shortly after the QLD govt announced there would be a massive marina
and industrial development on that river.
Rec fishing has not exactly had the squeaky clean history either with stories of massive bags of fish taken for the sake of sport in the
past.
Common sense which seems to have been applied by the local Council has to be used when deciding where and when protective zones
are going and what needs to be protected.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

dishley said:


> Hmm they're taking a good deal of commercial fishing out of your urban waterways and you're still complaining??
> It seems to me they are hoping to continue rec fishing in the area in the future, the loss of a spot or two is well worth that in my opinion.


Dishly if only that was the case......and it isnt. The major comercial fishermen in the bay belong to a good lobby group and were able to nogotiate to have as less impact on there fisheries as possible. Most of the no trawling zones are in areas where it is impossible to trawl any way. They were also able to sell of, to the government, old licences that werent viable......but hey it looks good on paper and would get the government a few green votes.



yakfly said:


> Just heard on the radio that Moreton Shire Council knocked back the proposed marina developement on the
> Caboolture River because of environmental concerns.


Good. The western side of the bay is way over developed now. They really need to fix up storm water run off and sewage treatment, before they allow any more development .


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Paul
the application was in 2 parts,the other for a large industrial precinct will still go ahead subject to meeting
further conditions.
with regard to licence buyout,a lot of the pros actually using their licences who were prepared to take "redundancy"
for want of a better word missed out and it was the once a year blokes or guys not even working full time who got the
dough.
as you said mate the government needs to get off its arse and start fining developers and companies responsible for the
[email protected] that ends up in the drains,creeks,rivers etc.its no use having a protection zone over an area such as weed or seagrass
bed that ends up covered in silt from runoff.
No estuary or freshwater catchment from Redlands to Pumicestone Passage achieved a grading higher than a B in the recent
healthy waterways report for SE Qld this year so theres a lot more to be done than just closing off an area out in Moreton Bay


----------



## eugeni (10 mo ago)

When it comes down to it, I believe a ruling from the personnel policing the regions will be required. To go to the creek fishing grounds, a former akffer wished to paddle from his residence across the existing green environment of Commbabah Creek. I suggested calling the GC EPA district office to get a ruling because he could be considered to be fishing with all the gear rigged on board. To prevent any risk, he was ordered to demount the reels from the rods while passing the green zone and rerig once outside of the region. fishingverge


----------

